# SS 22.07.16 - Mendelssohn #2 "Hymn Of Praise"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

_*I'm going to be out of town away from a computer for the next 7 days so I'm posting this one a little early this week. Hope everyone will join in and give this work a listen.*_

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Felix Mendelssohn (1809 - 1847)*

Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Major, Op. 52 "Hymn Of Praise (Lobgesang)"

1. Symphony
2. All men, all things, all that have life and breath
3. Praise thou the Lord, O ye Spirit
4. Sing ye Praise
5. All ye that cried unto the Lord
6. I waited for the Lord
7. The sorrows of Death
8. The Night is Departing
9. Let all men praise the Lord
10. My song shall be always Thy Mercy
11. Ye nations, offer to the Lord

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!
*
Also apologies about the date. It should have been SS 23.07.16 in the title but can't change it now...*


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be listening to:









Christoph Von Dohnanyi/Vienna Philharmonic/Vienna State Opera & Chorus
Sopranos: Edita Gruberova, Sona Ghazarian
Tenor: Werner Krenn
Organ: Josef Boch


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll go for this one (more likely on Friday than on Saturday).










-Edith Mathis (soprano I), Liselotte Rebmann (soprano II), Werner Hollweg (tenor).
-The Berlin Philharmonic & Choir of the German Opera Berlin/Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have to admit, I generally like HIP recordings, but Karajan does something to this which rings my chimes.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to Masur/Leipzig.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## RobertKC (Dec 9, 2013)

Jan Willem de Vriend / The Netherlands Symphony Orchestra 
Judith van Wanroij / soprano
Machteld Baumans / soprano
Patrick Henckens / tenor
Consensus Vocalis / choir

DSD/SACD multi-channel
recorded 2011,2012 Northstar Recording Services
Challenge Classics


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll try this one out









Price, Jerusalem, Burgess with the London Phil, Chailly conducting


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Annegeer Stumphius, soprano
Young-Hee Kim, soprano
Matthias Bleidorn, tenor
Radio Filharmonisch Koor & Orkest
Edo de Waart, conductor

from this set:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Sure, I'll give this one a try:










Not a work I've ever liked much, but we'll see how this is.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Pugg said:


> *Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'
> 
> Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)
> 
> Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado


My choice also.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

I may be in a minority here but I'm afraid I've always found this a rather stodgy work - but I'll give it another try over the weekend in the Karajan recording.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall give this version a try


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fat Bob said:


> I may be in a minority here but I'm afraid I've always found this a rather stodgy work - but I'll give it another try over the weekend in the Karajan recording.


Pleas let us know if you've changed your opinion on the work .


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Felix Mendelssohn
Symphony No.2 in B flat major, Op.52
Hymn of Praise

Juliane Banse, Sibylla Rubens, soprano
Vinson Cole, tenor
Rundfunkchor Berlin
Deutche Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Was surprised by this symphony. Did not expect it would be as good as it was.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Was surprised by this symphony. Did not expect it would be as good as it was.


One has to be of concrete if you do not like it .


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> One has to be of concrete if you do not like it .


I still do not care for choral symphonies that much. Still do not like Mahler 8.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I still do not care for choral symphonies that much. Still do not like Mahler 8.


----------

